# Great Cartoon that says it all about "Don't Ask, Don't Tell"...



## mal (Feb 10, 2010)

peace...


----------



## midcan5 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ah America today, a cartoon says it all for the likes of Mal for thought would be a literal headache or is that hardship.


----------



## mal (Feb 10, 2010)

midcan5 said:


> Ah America today, a cartoon says it all for the likes of Mal for thought would be a literal headache or is that hardship.



It Sums it up in way that Bumper Sticker Minded Liberals MIGHT be Able to Understand...

Apparently, I can Scratch you OFF of that List, Dingleberry!... 

Here's a Secret for ya about your *Messiah*... He doesn't Support Gay Marriage!... 



peace...


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 10, 2010)

When you are 12 klicks from the nearest support, coordinates for fire support are not mapped, fast movers are 15-20 minutes out  and the gooks have lit up the perimeter no one cared if the guy next to you was gay.
Gays. What a non issue.


----------



## Rudy (Feb 10, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah America today, a cartoon says it all for the likes of Mal for thought would be a literal headache or is that hardship.
> ...



And to think some of those gays are twice the American you are.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 10, 2010)

So... Mal....  if, as your cartoon suggests, the issue of gay soldiers coming out in the military is ONLY detracted by THE ISSUE of being open about their homosexuality then wouldn't the logical conclusion be that THE ISSUE would no longer be THE ISSUE, and hence a detractor, if they were not semi-banned in the military?  If this were not made THE ISSUE by those who don't want to believe that gays serve honorably in the military then how could it be AN ISSUE were they to serve openly?  

I guess, in my estimation, that cartoon says less about the actual talking points supporting DADT than it does convey merely a concern that a contentious military policy issue is now in the public conversation again.  After all, it's not like openly gay soldiers are going to demand pink camo and heeled combat boots, eh?


----------



## Modbert (Feb 10, 2010)

Actually, this says it all about such policies like "Don't Ask, Don't Tell"


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 10, 2010)

Funny thing is you never know who will turn out to be gay.

Some Kids grow up and their parents  dont know they are gay because they express hatered towards gays.

They find out many years later that the very same people they were spewing hatered on were their own loved ones.

Life is funny that way.


----------



## mal (Feb 10, 2010)

Shogun said:


> So... Mal....  if, as your cartoon suggests, the issue of gay soldiers coming out in the military is ONLY detracted by THE ISSUE of being open about their homosexuality then wouldn't the logical conclusion be that THE ISSUE would no longer be THE ISSUE, and hence a detractor, if they were not semi-banned in the military?  If this were not made THE ISSUE by those who don't want to believe that gays serve honorably in the military then how could it be AN ISSUE were they to serve openly?
> 
> I guess, in my estimation, that cartoon says less about the actual talking points supporting DADT than it does convey merely a concern that a contentious military policy issue is now in the public conversation again.  After all, it's not like openly gay soldiers are going to demand pink camo and heeled combat boots, eh?



I see your Point, but what I Took from it was it was about Acknowledging and Validating their Sexual Choice...

It's a Distraction on MANY Levels and it's why Men and Women are Separated in MANY Instances in the Military.



peace...


----------



## mal (Feb 10, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Funny thing is you never know who will turn out to be gay.
> 
> Some Kids grow up and their parents  dont know they are gay because they express hatered towards gays.
> 
> ...



People who Hate Gays are Ignorant and Bigoted...

*I don't Hate ANYONE for their Choices...*

Doesn't Mean I have to Agree with them or be Forced in Law to Embrace them.



peace...


----------



## Shogun (Feb 10, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > So... Mal....  if, as your cartoon suggests, the issue of gay soldiers coming out in the military is ONLY detracted by THE ISSUE of being open about their homosexuality then wouldn't the logical conclusion be that THE ISSUE would no longer be THE ISSUE, and hence a detractor, if they were not semi-banned in the military?  If this were not made THE ISSUE by those who don't want to believe that gays serve honorably in the military then how could it be AN ISSUE were they to serve openly?
> ...



I guess I would have to disagree with you about the significance of said validation.  If we were both in a foxhole I highly doubt that you will only request cover fire from men who don't like sucking dick, you know?  Further, I highly doubt that, while under fire, the top thing on your mind would be how many dicks your army buddy has put in his butt.  Similarly, with women, they can cover your back just as well as a man who  pulls a trigger too.  For me, restricting women has never been a "hold off charlie while I fuck private hot tits before the mortar drops" issue so much as a "females are physically incapable, generally, of the manual strength necessary on a front line".  That being said, there are plenty of scrawny men who died on D-day that would have gotten their asses whipped in a one on one brawl with some of the softball-jawed dykes serving in the military hush hush right now.  I don't think these are universal applications and, I promise you, not every gay man who wants to serve is a giant sequined queen tying to put their butt lust higher on the list of important things than serving honorably in the military.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 10, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing is you never know who will turn out to be gay.
> ...



Who is forcing you to embrace anyone?

BTW it is not a choice.

Do you remember the day you decided to be hetro?


----------



## mal (Feb 10, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



It's a Choice made of "Free Will" (Mostly) or it is a Mental Defect (Sometimes).

It Defies our Natural Design...

If Homosexuals were Equipped NOT to ProCreate with the Opposite Sex, then I Might Entertain your View.



peace...


----------



## Luissa (Feb 10, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> peace...



So you think it is alright for a branch of the government to discriminate?


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 10, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah America today, a cartoon says it all for the likes of Mal for thought would be a literal headache or is that hardship.
> ...



Wait!  Don't you print bumper stickers for a living?


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 10, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Why do you think its a mental defect?

Its a sexual aberation maybe but man has evolved through gene changes, above normal intelligence is also an aberatation.

You dont understand science is the problem.


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 10, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


>


 
The thing about repealing "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" doesn't make it mandatory to tell.

So unless the commanding officer has gaydar, he won't know who is in the closet.


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 10, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



My sister is a lesbian and my best friend from college is gay.  I can assure you that neither of them "chose" to be gay and neither has a mental "defect".  Does it defy our "natural design"?  Perhaps, but no more than my diabetes does.


----------



## mal (Feb 10, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



I have NEVER Sold one of my Stickers... Nor does the Company that Employs me and who's Equipment I Use Sell them... 

Not what I do for a Living... It's what I do for Fun from Time to Time.

You a Fan?... 



peace...


----------



## mal (Feb 10, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



You just Compared a Sexual Deviancy to a Disease... Just so you Know.



peace...


----------



## mal (Feb 10, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



So then why Change it?...



peace...


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 10, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...


 
Why not change it?

It's sort of moot either way.


----------



## mal (Feb 10, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Then don't... Or ask those who have Volunteered to Give up some of thier Rights to Join the Military how they Feel about it.

Put it to an Anonymous Vote Amongst those Serving in ALL Branches.



peace...


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 10, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



No shit for brains, I compared both to your term of "defying natural design".


----------



## mal (Feb 10, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Angry much?... If you can't have a Mature Discussion about Controversial Subjects, then maybe you should Find something else to do with your Free Time. 



peace...


----------



## Shogun (Feb 10, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > When you are 12 klicks from the nearest support, coordinates for fire support are not mapped, fast movers are 15-20 minutes out  and the gooks have lit up the perimeter no one cared if the guy next to you was gay.
> ...



that is the kind of shit that should get you court martialed and hung.  It's pretty sad that a muslim serving in the military would be quick to rationalize killing fellow soldiers based on a personal variable that has nothing to do with fighting an enemy.. especially in an age where OUR ENEMIES TEND TO BE MUSLIM.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 10, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > When you are 12 klicks from the nearest support, coordinates for fire support are not mapped, fast movers are 15-20 minutes out  and the gooks have lit up the perimeter no one cared if the guy next to you was gay.
> ...



You just suggested you killed fellow soldiers Veitnam.

I suggest this poster be turned into the authorities for this admision.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2010)

Shogun said:


> that is the kind of shit that should get you court martialed and hung.  It's pretty sad that a muslim serving in the military would be quick to rationalize killing fellow soldiers based on a personal variable that has nothing to do with fighting an enemy.. especially in an age where OUR ENEMIES TEND TO BE MUSLIM.



Never said that I would do anything.

But I can assure you there were many soldies who would make their combat unit homo free.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 10, 2010)

You are a terrible American.

You should be prosicuted for your crimes.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 10, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > that is the kind of shit that should get you court martialed and hung.  It's pretty sad that a muslim serving in the military would be quick to rationalize killing fellow soldiers based on a personal variable that has nothing to do with fighting an enemy.. especially in an age where OUR ENEMIES TEND TO BE MUSLIM.
> ...



ironic given that there are many who would also make their unit MUSLIM FREE.  think about it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> You just suggested you killed fellow soldiers Veitnam.
> 
> I suggest this poster be turned into the authorities for this admision.


Reread what I said nitwit.

We had NO homos in our unit.

So the situation never came up.


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 10, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Here is a clue for the world's most clueless man, calling you shit for brains isn't anger, it is stating fact. 



piece...


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2010)

Shogun said:


> ironic given that there are many who would also make their unit MUSLIM FREE.  think about it.


I wouldn't doubt that has happened in this current conflict.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 10, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > ironic given that there are many who would also make their unit MUSLIM FREE.  think about it.
> ...



and do you condone such acts?


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2010)

Nope

But all homos should be immediatly discharged from all services.


----------



## Rudy (Feb 10, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > that is the kind of shit that should get you court martialed and hung.  It's pretty sad that a muslim serving in the military would be quick to rationalize killing fellow soldiers based on a personal variable that has nothing to do with fighting an enemy.. especially in an age where OUR ENEMIES TEND TO BE MUSLIM.
> ...



You are a disgrace to the uniform.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2010)

Rudy said:


> You are a disgrace to the uniform.



I already served my time and am out with an Honorable Discharge.


----------



## Rudy (Feb 10, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Rudy said:
> 
> 
> > You are a disgrace to the uniform.
> ...



Doesn't mean you weren't a piece of shit soldier though.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2010)

Rudy said:


> Doesn't mean you weren't a piece of shit soldier though.


I actually recieved a Good Conduct Medal while in service.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 10, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Nope
> 
> But all homos should be immediatly discharged from all services.



and many would say the same about your muslim ass.  Seriously.


----------



## Rudy (Feb 10, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Rudy said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't mean you weren't a piece of shit soldier though.
> ...





Good for you.  The "good cookie" is a gimme medal after only a few years in the service.  

What's your point?


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nope
> ...


I am sure many do think that way,


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 10, 2010)

August 5, 2008

After firing over 300 gay translators under the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell," which prevents gay and lesbian personnel from serving openly, the military is now preparing to offer retention bonuses of up to $150,000 to those who remain, as the Christian Science Monitor reported Tuesday. The policy that put the military in such a "moronic" position remains in place, as costs to replace the translators, in bonuses alone, could reach $45 million.

"George Bush has told us for seven years that Iraq is the front line in the 'War on Terror.' John McCain has screamed it at us for seven months and talked about needing to keep an American presence there from anywhere from a month to a millennium. 

But we're kicking out Arabic translators who want to stay, while we're offering $150,000 to the ones who want to leave."

"The U.S. military, the presidential administration, and our nation as a whole are officially more afraid of American gays than of Middle East terrorists". 

"That is insane."

PageOneQ | America fears gays more than terrorists


----------



## Rudy (Feb 10, 2010)

Sunni: The difference between you and today's military is you would have never stepped up unless you were drafted to fight.  I highly doubt you were even in the military.. and if you were I bet you weren't in a combat arms MOS.  

You have yet to make one valid argument as to why homosexuals shouldn't serve. Why don't you fill us all in?


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2010)

Rudy said:


> Sunni: The difference between you and today's military is you would have never stepped up unless you were drafted to fight.  I highly doubt you were even in the military.. and if you were I bet you weren't in a combat arms MOS.
> 
> You have yet to make one valid argument as to why homosexuals shouldn't serve. Why don't you fill us all in?


Yes, I was drafted, and yes, I was in a conbat MOS

To begin with, homosexuals are mentally defective and have no place serving next to normal soldiers.

They disrupt unit cohesion and are prone to carrying many infectious diseases.

They are tend to be highly emotional and couldn't be counted on to handle the high stress of combat.

Thus endangering the other soldiers around them.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 10, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



so, again, should THEY be as able to kill off musim soldiers as you are advocating gay soldiers?


----------



## Rudy (Feb 10, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Rudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni: The difference between you and today's military is you would have never stepped up unless you were drafted to fight.  I highly doubt you were even in the military.. and if you were I bet you weren't in a combat arms MOS.
> ...



Cite your source.


----------



## mal (Feb 10, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Sure it isn't, Dingleberry!... 



peace...


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't personally know any fags.

Yet, all you have to do is turn on just about any TV show and there they are.

All limp wristed and swishing around. 

Talking with a lisp and crying over anything.

Who would want to go into combat with a soldier this emotionally unstable??

Plus, everyone knows they are a walking disease container.

If a homo soilder had been shot and was bleeding profusely next to me. 

I might hand him a few bandages. 

But I sure wouldn't trying to stop the bleeding and apply a field dressing.

I am not going to risk being infected by what ever disease he is carrying.


----------



## Rudy (Feb 10, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> I don't personally know any fags.
> 
> Yet, all you have to do is turn on just about any TV show and there they are.
> 
> ...



I guess that is another "valid" argument?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Feb 10, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> When you are 12 klicks from the nearest support, coordinates for fire support are not mapped, fast movers are 15-20 minutes out  and the gooks have lit up the perimeter no one cared if the guy next to you was gay.
> Gays. What a non issue.



Figured you would translate the cartoon for those posting in this thread that were too daft to realize it?


----------

